# Closed Threads



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

I've just been running through posts I found interesting, after an absence of some time and noticed several instances in which _the last post on a thread_, posted by our hard-working moderator, was followed by "Discussion Closed" or whatever the exact wording is.

High-handedness, or am I misunderstanding something? (I notice that "Discussion Closed" often follows yet another repeat of the *"Mexico Is Safe"* mantra.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When threads begin to wander, become argumentative or offer no useful information to other expats, they may be closed to avoid 'clutter'; like this one.


----------

